# Two deaths within a week



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

These past two weeks have been kind of awful. I kind of needed to process it all before posting about it here. All three of my girls celebrated their 2nd Birthday on the 6th of this month, so I'm glad they managed to live full ratty lives.

We had to say goodbye last week to our shining light, Starbuck. She had a polyp growing in a vital area that grew incredibly quick the past few weeks. We made the decision the day before, after some discussion, that we should put her to sleep on Thursday (of last week). It was a difficult choice at the time because she was still very much herself the day before. We just noticed that this growth was much larger and we just didn’t want it to take her cruelly. We figured the best option was to show her mercy even though she hung on.
Early in morning, we heard a lot of commotion in the cage. Neptune was shuffling their bedding and running around, Starbuck was very lethargic and resting on her side. We gave her some pain meds with baby food and she took them happily, but then she needed to hide and try to rest. She looked like she was on her way out, and I was hoping she’d go peacefully in her home, but come the time the vets were open we decided she needed assistance. Her sisters got to say goodbye, and we packed her in the little carrier to take her to our regular vet.
I can’t tell you how relieved I felt that she gave us a sign she was ready to go, because the day before she was so lively, and I thought how much longer?
Our vet is a very compassionate man, who loves rats and who knows how precious their time on earth with us are. I couldn’t imagine a better way to go than for him to be the one to help her cross over. She passed away peacefully, gone almost instantly, and I almost missed the last moments.
I’m hoping she’s happy and free. I’m thankful for all the memories we have of her, and thankful for the technology in this day and age that we can record very special moments. I’m glad I’ve drawn her and her sisters with my own illustrative approach. She’s been such a lovely little rat advocate for the people who’ve never heard of pet rats, and a charming for those who are.
The day before she got to be a rat, she ate food, ran in her wheel, snuggled with her sisters, ate some chocolate (her favorite), I got to snuggle her in my ratoob, she climbed around, and was her sweet inquisitive self. There was no telling that she’d have such a 180 the following morning.
You’ll be missed greatly lil Bucky-beans.

Not even a week goes by and we had to put Neptune to sleep last Thursday.
Oh Neptune, we knew you were having problems of your own when we had to put Starbuck to sleep last week. We had no idea you were ready to pass so soon.
Neptune was such an outgoing lady. She had an amazing spirit, and always brought us to laughter. She loved absolutely LOVED back rubs from my boyfriend, and she loved food and storing it in their toilet (oh you).
She was never afraid to say hello to strangers, and she was the first one to warm up to us when we first got them. Neppy was a friend to everyone. Our little squish.
This morning, we found her laying on her side she wasn't dead, but was on her way. Tree was by her making sure she was safe, but she knew what this meant.
Neptune peacefully passed away at our trusted vet's. It's just hard to realize she's gone. The cage feels so empty, and Tree misses her sisters, her snuggle buddies.
Neptune, You're free from the body that was failing you. We loved you so much. <3 Go find Starbuck <3

We're working on getting buddies for Tree this weekend so she won't be alone. She's so healthy despite having an inoperable tumor found 8 months ago it hasn't grown *knocks on wood*.


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

I'm so sorry to hear about Starbucks and Neptune  It's amazing how rats worm their way into your heart in just the short time you have with them. My older girls are around 2 (pet store rats, so I don't know their birthdays), and while one is super healthy, the other's been having some issues the past few months. It hurts to see how her body keeps failing her, even though she remains as lively and energetic as ever.


It sounds like your girls had a great life, full of fun and adventure. At least they let you know when it was time to go, one of my biggest fears is keeping a rat alive too log and prolonging their suffering.


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

I think with Starbuck it was worrying me because what she had didn't damage her spirit. She was as lively as ever. When we were discussing what we wanted to do, because we knew her polyp grew much more even on the same day, I turned to her and asked her, "Is this okay Starbuck? Is it okay for us to help you to let go?" and her face looked serious. I don't think they always know what I'm talking about but at that moment it really felt like she knew.

Then all that happened in the morning and even though it was awful, I was the tiniest bit relieved that we didn't have to put her to sleep when she was the most like herself.

Neptune was so sudden, but since she had been declining for a long time she became a different rat. The morning we found her I had a vivid dream she broke out of their cage and came to see me in bed. Her face was lively and happy, and I woke up to find her lying pretty limp (not dead).  I think that "she" was already long gone before we had the vet put her to sleep. 

I miss them so darn much. I had to get used to having two rats, then suddenly down to one in such a short time.


----------



## Twichard (Aug 5, 2017)

Im so sorry to read you're having a awful time it's hard to say goodbye to our little fury friends but two in one week is so sad for you


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

Twichard said:


> Im so sorry to read you're having a awful time it's hard to say goodbye to our little fury friends but two in one week is so sad for you


It has been hard, and I miss them so much. Since then life has been so busy that it's been difficult to find some time to grieve. At least we were able to get two buddies for Tree. She is doing so much better and it warms my heart.


----------



## Twichard (Aug 5, 2017)

Nice to here tree is happy with new friends its never easy to find the time to grieve with life being 24 7 now adays i lost my border collie 10 months ago after 13 1/2 very happy years i now this is a rat forum its just my way of letting you know i understand how difficult it can be to find time in the modern world


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## ChloeJ (Sep 27, 2017)

I'm so extremely sorry. That's a truly devastating situation, but at least you gave them wonderful lives. You also made the right decision for putting them down, they were suffering. Poor Tree having to witness her two sisters in so much pain.


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

ChloeJ said:


> I'm so extremely sorry. That's a truly devastating situation, but at least you gave them wonderful lives. You also made the right decision for putting them down, they were suffering. Poor Tree having to witness her two sisters in so much pain.


Thank you, luckily they were in no pain, and if they were suffering it was only for a very short time. Starbuck was on painkillers and Neptune was too far gone and confirmed to be not in pain by our vet. They were in the process of letting go and they just needed help. Though, Tree, yeah she probably couldn't figure out what to do for her sisters, but she stayed by them. We thankfully found buddies for Tree within a short period of time, and they've all be getting along.

It still hurts to think about, and I miss Starbuck and Neptune every day. I'm just thankful that they went very peacefully.


----------

